# How many rods do you fish going solo?



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

In order to get out more often I find myself fishing alone more than I used to. How many rods do you fish when you're alone? Any different at night? I spiked two rods for quite awhile, but its becoming more common lately that I get simultaneous hookups. I don't want to get my line spooled or risk losing a rod. I know a lot of guys throw several out even when alone. I just don't think I can anymore, at least not when throwing big baits. What do the masses say?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

3 for me. I pull my pier cart out onto the sand, and have 3 rods to cover 3 different ranges. Although, if one is extra productive, I might pull one in, or try to hit one out a bit farther. That's normal, but absolute minimum is 2 rods, when I'm putting in a short session.

I mostly fish small fish, but I get the occastional spool burner. I can understand not wanting to throw 3 rods, especially if they're heavy bait and weight.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

That depends on conditions. The other day I had my second rod scream while unbuttoning a fish. It was mayham for a minute. I went to one rod for rest of night and it was everything I could do to keep up with that. Couple days later I did two rods but as soon as the bite started it was back to one only. Just bait fishing I will drop a couple rigs out.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I take two but usually only fish one. That’s just because I just don’t like to fuss with the second and as someone else said that fishes one. The second rod is really my back up. I fish a St. Croix premier surf rod, 10’ 3/4 oz to 4oz, with a Penn Slammer 560L. Then if I have a blow up I don’t need to spend time fixing it and go to the backup. Which is a Cabela’s Salt Striker surf with a Penn Sargus 6000. The Salt Striker and Sargus was my very first set-up then come time to upgrade I went to the St. Croix. I fish mostly alone and only been at it about 3 Spring seasons.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

It usually depends on what kind of fishing I'm doing. If I'm just soaking bait then I always take 3. Two to soak bait and one to catch bait fish.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I fish two close with small circles and one long with a larger rig off a surf cart, with a stinger rod standing by with a spoon or stingsilver. Close rods tend to get bait for the big rod and more often than not they also get dinner. Drags on the close rigs are set very loose and the bigger rod has a baitrunner or liveliner reel. If it gets busy I decrease the lines out sometimes down to one. I have had a few firedrills but haven't had any real problems. $.02


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

It just depends on conditions. I always take 5 rods on my cart when I am fishing from the beach. I generally have 3 out at different distances. Once I somewhat pattern what the fish want, I adjust from there. I always like to have a backup rod just in case whatever happens. It usually does.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

2 spiked & fished, 1 ready & rigged for artificials if it is slow or birds start diving within casting distance


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Depends on the time of year If I am drumming I have 2 rods but usually #2 is just a back up if #1 blows up. If it is slow I do toss them both out. On a summer bite I have one rod and just change terminal tackle to suit the conditions or what I am going for.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

How many do I take with me, or how many do I fish??

I carry at least eight rod and reels, wether in the cart or on the truck. And yes, they all serve a specific purpose.

However, many years ago an oldtimer (like I am now) told me that "one in the hand is better than five in the sand" and I pretty much live by that moto......................I'm there to catch the most fish, not get the most bites.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

"one in the hand is better than five in the sand" 

really like that quote!

i take 2 but usually just use one
i may spike one for something big but i usually fish one that i hold.
just feel more confidant holding rod.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far. But just to clarify, I'm not asking how many rods you have on hand and ready to go, but how many baited lines you have in the water at the same time, big baits in particular (bunker heads, mullet chunks). And of course darkness complicates everything a bit (harder to tell whether to go over or under another line) In the past six months there have been three occasions where I was fishing alone with a hookup on two rods and was genuinely concerned about the possibility of losing a rod. Once on a school of chopper blues, another was drum, and whatever the other was thankfully came off before I could get to it. It usually takes me a good 10-15 minutes, sometimes longer, to haul in a decent size drum or shark, an uncomfortably long time to listening to my other reel scream. I know only a few times in half in a year span isn't very often, but it would only take that one time to regret it forever. Double hookups are a blast when I have a buddy with me, but it's got me re-thinking my strategy a bit going solo. Maybe it'll never happen again, but if does I just want to be better prepared. Right now I'm debating on either sticking to only one rod out, or having two out and in the event they both go off and I don't expect to properly handle the other in time, let out enough line to make my way over to the other rod and cut line on one. Maybe there's a better option I hadn't thought about. Anyway, it just felt stupid not to ask...


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

It's hard for me not to fish at least two rods during the day. One just past the suds and the other varies. At night if by myself Ill fish just one rod and have another as backup.

I've thought about it many times and been lucky thus far, only one time had to reel in a rod while in the rod holder and fight a fish on the other.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

When we fished the full moons aug.,sept.,oct., nov. One rod 2 people.. one person on fighting rod, the other to man the bucket of water and towel and open beverages . The water bucket and towel to keep the reel from smoking. If the fish was something other than a drum, you were allowed to switch off on the fighting rod. Believe me those battles can be long. Three to a rod works better even.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Usually two long / medium ones, and a short one in close, in the water at the same time.
Sometimes they are all in close, sometimes all out to the bar... Depends...
With another in hand with a light rig, jigs or ready with metal in case something starts jumping bait. 
And one of the long ones always doubles as a long distance metal rod in case something shows up further out that I need to reach.
Still making up for getting kicked out of the Cub Scouts when I was 7. 
Except for the packing and unpacking, I have rarely regretted being over-prepared.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I fish two. One far and then ill bait fish or throw metal with the other. I keep the second spike next to my heaver just in case I get a run and I have to act quick and grab it.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

How many is up to the "one" fishing. Some can only handle one, others a couple, maybe three - got to find your comfort level. every outing is different, sea conditions, weather, tide, bait supply, alone on beach or got company, walking/truck beside ya, other idiots that pack down on top of ya & can't monitor/cast right (whole nother thread), and fish behavior. If drummin as you say with truck,, in calm conditions - say 6 -8oz, no to slow bite, I like up to 6, over 8 oz I'll do 3 to 4. Night is usually 3- 4. I'm what you call intense - love all the ins & outs of truly running it right & having many on @ once - in all honesty most can't handle the associated pressures of running more than 2, & many good fisherman are fine w/ that , I just like the intensity. if thay chewing, one/two is good. now if I'm just enjoying the beach & glad to be out there - 2. Also, i'm a mover, do a round of cast maybe 2 per rod - nada, i'm gone to the next spot - this in itself will whip you if your running 3- 5 rods. got to get your "systems" in perfect working order.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

One when drumming, if your changing baits every 15-20 mins. one is plenty.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

beach fishing i take one static (spiked for bait) the other dynamic (plugging).


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

It depends on where I'm at and how active the bite is or is not.

Last weekend, I fished 3 long rods and hauled 2 short trout rods with me to the jetty. Two of the long rods (12fters) had 14/0 circle hooks and big baits. The shortest long rod (10ft) fished a 4/0 circle hook with small bait. Fishing water mixed with oversized to slot sized redfish......caught and released around a 30lb redfish on one of the long rods and hammered bull croaker and fat sand trout on the shorter long rod. Had the big reds kicked off a "classic - everything soaking is hit blitz"....I would have reeled in everything but one or two of the long rods to cover. The trout rods, one bait and the other lure...both get used as the other 3 soak, switching baits and or lures as the conditions and activity dictat.

If I'm 4 wheeling the sand.....I may setup a spread of 7 long rods.....as long as someone is there with me to help cover. Alone.....I will fish 3 - 4 long rods and reduce my rod count only when the action heats up.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

5 rods, 4 with different baits and rigs and one with an artificial bait or spoon in case I see the need for it. I find out what bait the fish want and on what rig they will bite and then concentrate on that set up.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I 'run and gun' with jigs and flies; using one rod.

Howsomever; it is a 12 foot combination fly/spinning rd that I made for myself. 

I fish flies until the sun and wind come up when I'll change ends/reels and spin fish the rest of the day. C2


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

I fish 4 rods. Each baited with 3 fleas. 
I fish for pompano and dont have the large fish that most of you guys catch.
Every once in a while a shark will grab a pompano and get on my hook. I have to get to that rod real quick, or chance loosing that rod.

I have had action where I could only handle one rod at a time due to the fish action.

I will say, when I have 4 rods out and spiked, and the grass moves in combined with a strong wind or current, I loose line and rigs trying to get all of the rods in and out of that mess, then i have to move.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Depends on my mood. I usually bring several rods with me. I fish two and have two for back up.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Usually carry 4 and start off with 3. Fishing gets harder I cut back 1, slower, up it 1. One thing I started doing is to put a bucket by each rod for the fish, so I don't have to run back to the cooler for each and every fish.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

After last Wednesday, not as many as I used to!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If I'm dead-sticking bait for striper or drum, three. Two if the current is bad or the bite is super hot. I usually keep a small spinner in reserve for catching bait or throwing metal.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

lil red jeep said:


> After last Wednesday, not as many as I used to!


So sorry about that, jeep! I must confess if I found the guy who did it I might actually let him keep a few of those gotcha plugs... that is, after I made him swallow them.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I take 1-3 rods depending on what I'm doing. Drum fishing is one rod and have a smaller rod to catch bait. Yak is 3 all rigged differently, sometimes fish a live bait and jig at the same time. Pier is 3 rigged differently. I usually only fish the beach for drum and trout, so it's either 1 bait rod for drum or my trout rod.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If drumfishing is slow I have two in the water.. I'm always fishing heads,so naturally they last longer at 40min per rod.. If the pickers are bad or there are plenty of bites,I switch back to one,and use the other as backup.. Whenever I spike a rod,I always leave the drag at close to fighting pressure,and the spike is set accordingly..


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

If I am spiking 2. Simply to have (unless it's been picked clean) a bait in the water 100% of the time. So I have a chance to catch 100% of the time. If you are changing baits every 20 minutes and using only 1 rod and it takes 4 minutes to crank in, rebait, and cast back, 20% of the time you have 0% chance of catching.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"If I am spiking 2. Simply to have (unless it's been picked clean) a bait in the water 100% of the time. So I have a chance to catch 100% of the time. If you are changing baits every 20 minutes and using only 1 rod and it takes 4 minutes to crank in, rebait, and cast back, 20% of the time you have 0% chance of catching. "

Exactly

On the planks Drum Fishing when it is not crowded and especially when you are fishing your home pier we fish two rods
there is usually someone around to man your other rod if it happens to go off when you are bowed up on something else.
I have fished three Drum rods when it was slow and I was by myself. My theory is that the rod is going to lean against the railing anyway...................might as well have a bait out on the end of it...I carried it out there to fish so if I have time I chuck it out there.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Plug said:


> 20% of the time you have 0% chance of catching.


And its an even bigger percentage when the weeds are out, or when the beach structure happens to be flat- sometimes causing me to wade out further to cast. What you said Plug, is the single biggest reason why, so far, I haven't been able to bring myself down to putting a single bait rod out. I will take my time finding the right hole, its always paid off. But once I've decided on a location, my mood changes and everything instantly feels more intense and every second that I don't have a line wet feels like an eternity.


----------



## Paul8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Originalhooker seemed to say it right for me. I fish by myself from a truck and I usually spike 4 rods with different bait. I fish one long and one close. The other 2 are between those two. I also fish by the clock and change baits about every 20 minutes. This keeps you active and when you need a break just don't change the bait at the 20th minute. Chances are you are fishing an empty hook so you will get a break!
Watch for sharks and rays as they will take your gear. Here in DE I use metal spikes that I drive into the sand. It works but you have to keep close.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

One other factor I forgot is how crowded the beach is. I only fish three if I can throw a wide spread to prevent tangles. If I have people on either side I drop back to two.


----------



## VBPierFishing (Oct 25, 2012)

4. I usually bring at least 2 heavers and throw them both in different directions. Then I always have a bait rod. Sometimes I bring my fighting rod with a tld 15 and throw that out.


----------

